# VISA 190 Lodged in Sep 2014 timelines



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi,
I have Lodged 190 VISA with 65 points on 13 Sep 2014.
can I expect grant within 2 months?
what are the criteria of prioritizing 190 above 189? 
does higher points play any role in getting faster grant?
Please advise.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

The target processing time for a 190 application is currently 3 months. It can take two months to just get a case officer. If you want to speed up processing, get your medicals done and upload all documents (including police clearance certificates and form 80 for all applicants over 18).


----------



## Knaeem (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi, 
I lodged my visa on Sep 12. No CO yet.


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

DIBP started CO allocation for 9 Sep 2014 applicants... but we are yet to hear anything from any applicant regarding their case assignment or visa grant after 9 Sep onwards.....


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

is form 80 required for main + dependent applicants? or just one of them 

same question for form1221

please let me know


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

WannaOz said:


> is form 80 required for main + dependent applicants? or just one of them
> 
> same question for form1221
> 
> please let me know


Form80 : Self (Main Applicant)
Form80 & 1221 : Spouse


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

Good news........one direct grant for Sep applicant..........
wilson gis	1-Sep-2014 190	Direct Grant	PCC-14 Oct-2014	5-Nov-2014	Indian	India Offshore	VIC 2.17	Agent


----------



## Anilnag (Apr 14, 2013)

swatsandy said:


> Good news........one direct grant for Sep applicant..........
> wilson gis	1-Sep-2014 190	Direct Grant	PCC-14 Oct-2014	5-Nov-2014	Indian	India Offshore	VIC 2.17	Agent


So... got momentum again..... Good to hear!


----------



## elamaran (Apr 10, 2014)

Can consider me as September applicant, as I lodged on 30 Aug and the next working day was 1 September.


----------



## ausplanery (Jul 15, 2014)

As I know from DIBP website, Form 80 is not a mandatory document for submission unless you are asked to do so. 



swatsandy said:


> Form80 : Self (Main Applicant)
> Form80 & 1221 : Spouse


----------



## Sam16 (Aug 10, 2014)

Consider this thread the way of communication at least till the old thread starts.


----------



## aam04 (Oct 10, 2013)

HI,

Got my grant yesterday, timelines were phenomenal. I lodged the visa on 22nd September. Got CO`s email asking for PCC and meds on 2nd October. Last document i uploaded was the PCC on 22nd October. Got my grant on 4th November. Still in shock.


----------



## aam04 (Oct 10, 2013)

Also would like to thanks this forums members who gave very useful insight, tips and encouragement.


----------



## ausplanery (Jul 15, 2014)

Congratulations to aam04!!  seems like you won a lucky draw! 


aam04 said:


> HI,
> 
> Got my grant yesterday, timelines were phenomenal. I lodged the visa on 22nd September. Got CO`s email asking for PCC and meds on 2nd October. Last document i uploaded was the PCC on 22nd October. Got my grant on 4th November. Still in shock.


----------



## Sam16 (Aug 10, 2014)

ausplanery said:


> congratulations to aam04!!  seems like you won a lucky draw! :d


Seems correct.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

aam04 said:


> HI,
> 
> Got my grant yesterday, timelines were phenomenal. I lodged the visa on 22nd September. Got CO`s email asking for PCC and meds on 2nd October. Last document i uploaded was the PCC on 22nd October. Got my grant on 4th November. Still in shock.


Thats grt congrats.


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

aam04 said:


> Also would like to thanks this forums members who gave very useful insight, tips and encouragement.


Congrats...

urs 189?


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

aam04 said:


> HI,
> 
> Got my grant yesterday, timelines were phenomenal. I lodged the visa on 22nd September. Got CO`s email asking for PCC and meds on 2nd October. Last document i uploaded was the PCC on 22nd October. Got my grant on 4th November. Still in shock.


Amazing. Congrats.....

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## elamaran (Apr 10, 2014)

aam04 said:


> HI,
> 
> Got my grant yesterday, timelines were phenomenal. I lodged the visa on 22nd September. Got CO`s email asking for PCC and meds on 2nd October. Last document i uploaded was the PCC on 22nd October. Got my grant on 4th November. Still in shock.


Congrats...

Can you let us know the CO / Team


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi All,
I am glad to tell you that I got the golden email today.....
Thanks for all your support...........


----------



## elamaran (Apr 10, 2014)

swatsandy said:


> Hi All,
> I am glad to tell you that I got the golden email today.....
> Thanks for all your support...........


Congrats and party hard


----------



## Anilnag (Apr 14, 2013)

swatsandy said:


> Hi All,
> I am glad to tell you that I got the golden email today.....
> Thanks for all your support...........



Congratulations Sandeep........!!!!


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

elamaran said:


> Congrats and party hard


Thanks Elamaran !!!


----------



## ausplanery (Jul 15, 2014)

Congratulations~ Swatsandy.... God gave you a brightful path right away  Hope I have this so... enjoy your new life 



swatsandy said:


> Hi All,
> I am glad to tell you that I got the golden email today.....
> Thanks for all your support...........


----------



## rooks (Oct 12, 2014)

swatsandy said:


> Hi All,
> I am glad to tell you that I got the golden email today.....
> Thanks for all your support...........


Congrats Man ! you deserve it for sure


----------



## elamaran (Apr 10, 2014)

swatsandy said:


> Thanks Elamaran !!!


Sandeep share your CO / Team details.


----------



## aam04 (Oct 10, 2013)

elamaran said:


> Congrats...
> 
> Can you let us know the CO / Team


Team 33 Brisbane, but on grant letter its only Team Brisbane written. No form 80 or 1221 as well.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

I have logged my visa on 25 Sep 2014 ...still no news ..


----------



## henpat (Apr 10, 2014)

aam04 said:


> Team 33 Brisbane, but on grant letter its only Team Brisbane written. No form 80 or 1221 as well.


Lucky guy
Congrats!
I lodged on 12-Sep, 2014 but am still waiting, waiting and waiting.


----------



## Usman_ (Nov 5, 2014)

Standard grant times are around three months


----------



## _Eugene_ (Aug 1, 2014)

aam04 said:


> HI,
> 
> Got my grant yesterday, timelines were phenomenal. I lodged the visa on 22nd September. Got CO`s email asking for PCC and meds on 2nd October. Last document i uploaded was the PCC on 22nd October. Got my grant on 4th November. Still in shock.





swatsandy said:


> Hi All,
> I am glad to tell you that I got the golden email today.....
> Thanks for all your support...........


Congratulation both of you 

PS: swatsandy, you deserve it, party hard. Good luck! :second:


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

swatsandy said:


> Hi All,
> I am glad to tell you that I got the golden email today.....
> Thanks for all your support...........


Congrats


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

swatsandy said:


> Hi All,
> I am glad to tell you that I got the golden email today.....
> Thanks for all your support...........


Congrats Sandeep....

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

tarunar1 said:


> Congrats Sandeep....
> 
> Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


Thanks Tarun....


----------



## Knaeem (Jun 4, 2014)

aam04 said:


> HI,
> 
> Got my grant yesterday, timelines were phenomenal. I lodged the visa on 22nd September. Got CO`s email asking for PCC and meds on 2nd October. Last document i uploaded was the PCC on 22nd October. Got my grant on 4th November. Still in shock.


Congrats aam04!!! That's a jackpot!!!


----------



## Knaeem (Jun 4, 2014)

:fingerscrossed:ss


swatsandy said:


> Hi All,
> I am glad to tell you that I got the golden email today.....
> Thanks for all your support...........



Congrats swatsandy!!! 

I lodged mine on Sep 12, still waiting for a CO..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Knaeem (Jun 4, 2014)

henpat said:


> Lucky guy
> Congrats!
> I lodged on 12-Sep, 2014 but am still waiting, waiting and waiting.


Me tooooo 12 sep...waiting for CO...


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

aam04 said:


> HI,
> 
> Got my grant yesterday, timelines were phenomenal. I lodged the visa on 22nd September. Got CO`s email asking for PCC and meds on 2nd October. Last document i uploaded was the PCC on 22nd October. Got my grant on 4th November. Still in shock.




Did you lodged visa on 2013, or 2014?


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Zabeen said:


> Did you lodged visa on 2013, or 2014?


I suppose 2014!!!


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

Knaeem said:


> :fingerscrossed:ss
> 
> 
> Congrats swatsandy!!!
> ...


Thanks buddy.....
I am sure you will get it soon......
Please ensure you upload all docs in advance for direct grant like form80, 1221, pcc, medical... etc...


----------



## louis ho (Jul 26, 2014)

swatsandy said:


> Thanks buddy.....
> I am sure you will get it soon......
> Please ensure you upload all docs in advance for direct grant like form80, 1221, pcc, medical... etc...


Congratulation. IT is within my guess you would get grant this week,


----------



## ausplanery (Jul 15, 2014)

hopefully everything alright...and get it soon... :fingerscrossed:



louis ho said:


> Congratulation. IT is within my guess you would get grant this week,


----------



## louis ho (Jul 26, 2014)

ausplanery said:


> hopefully everything alright...and get it soon... :fingerscrossed:


Ausplanery, I bet you will be the next coming around not later than a week.


----------



## Knaeem (Jun 4, 2014)

Did anyone from Sep got a grant today?


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Knaeem said:


> Did anyone from Sep got a grant today?


Yes i know couple of them...

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## Anilnag (Apr 14, 2013)

Knaeem said:


> Did anyone from Sep got a grant today?


Yep. One who applied on 17th Sep... got grant today...


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

i applied on 12 sep but then was foxxed by USA PCC Timelines which shot up from 4 weeks to 12..

still awaiting that piece of documentation


----------



## ausplanery (Jul 15, 2014)

:juggle: any grant today?


----------



## _Eugene_ (Aug 1, 2014)

ausplanery said:


> :juggle: any grant today?


I'm waiting for your grant, I bet you would get it next week. Good luck


----------



## ausplanery (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks Eugene!  I am waiting for this too.... Hopefully it will happen next week. :juggle:



_Eugene_ said:


> I'm waiting for your grant, I bet you would get it next week. Good luck


----------



## Dorie (Jul 3, 2014)

swatsandy said:


> Hi All,
> I am glad to tell you that I got the golden email today.....
> Thanks for all your support...........


Congratulations Swatsandy! Your application was so well- prepared and you deserve to get that greats news. Wish you all the best! Hope that we get luck too.


----------



## nery (Nov 11, 2014)

hi 
I am new to this thread. I have applied on 19 sep. still waiting.
Has anyone received visa grant yesterday?


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

co allocated 
asked for USA PCC 
DAMN


----------



## ausplanery (Jul 15, 2014)

I would like to share my happiness with you all ! I just got my granted visa as my birthday gift just now! Thanks for all your supports. Without a great support from forum master, we can't exchange all our informative threads in this platform! Thanks~ 

Lodgement: 16 September 2014
Granted: 17 November 2014 by ADL Team 2


----------



## _Eugene_ (Aug 1, 2014)

ausplanery said:


> I would like to share my happiness with you all ! I just got my granted visa as my birthday gift just now! Thanks for all your supports. Without a great support from forum master, we can't exchange all our informative threads in this platform! Thanks~
> 
> Lodgement: 16 September 2014
> Granted: 17 November 2014 by ADL Team 2


Woohoo, many congrats ausplanery, you deserve it. Very happy for you. All the best for your future and happy birthday to you  Let's party hard


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

ausplanery said:


> I would like to share my happiness with you all ! I just got my granted visa as my birthday gift just now! Thanks for all your supports. Without a great support from forum master, we can't exchange all our informative threads in this platform! Thanks~
> 
> Lodgement: 16 September 2014
> Granted: 17 November 2014 by ADL Team 2


Happy birthday and congrats for your grant...


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

ausplanery said:


> I would like to share my happiness with you all ! I just got my granted visa as my birthday gift just now! Thanks for all your supports. Without a great support from forum master, we can't exchange all our informative threads in this platform! Thanks~
> 
> Lodgement: 16 September 2014
> Granted: 17 November 2014 by ADL Team 2


Congratus..........


----------



## wstc (Nov 14, 2014)

Congratus..


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

ausplanery said:


> I would like to share my happiness with you all ! I just got my granted visa as my birthday gift just now! Thanks for all your supports. Without a great support from forum master, we can't exchange all our informative threads in this platform! Thanks~
> 
> Lodgement: 16 September 2014
> Granted: 17 November 2014 by ADL Team 2


Congrats mate....

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## Dorie (Jul 3, 2014)

ausplanery said:


> I would like to share my happiness with you all ! I just got my granted visa as my birthday gift just now! Thanks for all your supports. Without a great support from forum master, we can't exchange all our informative threads in this platform! Thanks~
> 
> Lodgement: 16 September 2014
> Granted: 17 November 2014 by ADL Team 2


Congrats Ausplanery! All the best!


----------



## wins wills (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi all, 

I have been following this forum for some time, but today only I joined.I applied for the 190 visa with 65points on 29th September, but still waiting for CO allocation.


----------



## amshu2014 (Nov 22, 2014)

wins wills said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been following this forum for some time, but today only I joined.I applied for the 190 visa with 65points on 29th September, but still waiting for CO allocation.


Hi mate,
Same here. If you have front-loaded everything then there is a chance of direct grant but points doesn't play any role to speed u r application. 
I have also applied 190 on 7 oct 2014 and hoping for direct grant.
All the best.


----------



## nikhilpi (Mar 25, 2014)

wins wills said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been following this forum for some time, but today only I joined.I applied for the 190 visa with 65points on 29th September, but still waiting for CO allocation.


Hey,

I also applied on 29th Sept, still waiting 
Hoping for an update soon.
Please keep us posted if you get your grant soon, since we applied on the same date.. there shouldn;t be a lot of diff in CO allocation dates at-least.
Cheers


----------



## nikhilpi (Mar 25, 2014)

ausplanery said:


> I would like to share my happiness with you all ! I just got my granted visa as my birthday gift just now! Thanks for all your supports. Without a great support from forum master, we can't exchange all our informative threads in this platform! Thanks~
> 
> Lodgement: 16 September 2014
> Granted: 17 November 2014 by ADL Team 2


Congrats man !!
Wish u all the best cheers !


----------



## wins wills (Nov 22, 2014)

I got the request for PC and Medicals today. ( applied for 190 visa on 29 September)


----------



## nikhilpi (Mar 25, 2014)

wins wills said:


> I got the request for PC and Medicals today. ( applied for 190 visa on 29 September)


Great... so CO allocation has happened.. !
I have front loaded all the docs.. so I haven't yet received any communications from them...
Hoping for the best..
Also can u pls update your signature.. that will be helpful to others who are following this thread .. 
I will update as soon as I get any update
Please keep me posted ... thanks


----------



## nikhilpi (Mar 25, 2014)

*Grant Received !!*

Hey Guys,

I have just received a direct grant - 2 hrs ago..
Can't still believe it.. !! 
I would like to take this occasion to thank this great forum of contributors for all their help & guidance..
Its been a 16 months long journey for me ...,
At the end of it... I finally got the much coveted PR !!
Simply Ecstatic !! :rockon:

My signature has been updated with the timeline ,,
I will continue to be a active member of this forum & help others !!
Cheers !!


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

nikhilpi said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have just received a direct grant - 2 hrs ago..
> Can't still believe it.. !!
> ...


Congrats nikhil


----------



## Dorie (Jul 3, 2014)

nikhilpi said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have just received a direct grant - 2 hrs ago..
> Can't still believe it.. !!
> ...


Congratulations Nikhilpi! eace: Hope you all the best!


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

My agent uplaoded documents requested...wait is on.....


----------



## nikhilpi (Mar 25, 2014)

*Thanks*



sevnik0202 said:


> Congrats nikhil


Thans sevnik0202


----------



## nikhilpi (Mar 25, 2014)

*Thanks*



Dorie said:


> Congratulations Nikhilpi! eace: Hope you all the best!


Thanks Dorie


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

nikhilpi said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have just received a direct grant - 2 hrs ago..
> Can't still believe it.. !!
> ...


Congrats....

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

any new updates I filled my visa on 25th Sep and more documents were requested by so on 27th Nov provided them on 3 rd Dec.....how long will it take now and hey can anyone provide me the number i can call them and let them know...


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

noobrex said:


> any new updates I filled my visa on 25th Sep and more documents were requested by so on 27th Nov provided them on 3 rd Dec.....how long will it take now and hey can anyone provide me the number i can call them and let them know...


Soon you get the ringing bells and fairies flying around :cheer2:

It seems to be in a week or two... as they because of holidays, they will issue quickly.

All the best


----------



## Dorie (Jul 3, 2014)

noobrex said:


> any new updates I filled my visa on 25th Sep and more documents were requested by so on 27th Nov provided them on 3 rd Dec.....how long will it take now and hey can anyone provide me the number i can call them and let them know...


I think next week, . Hope you all the best!


----------



## tamsam21 (Dec 7, 2014)

Hello, I want your valuable suggestion... I have work experience of 5yrs++. Among these 4yrs as MIS and 1yr+ as IT business analyst(continue). All these experience in a single company. But my education not from IT. I have done BBA MBA. now I want to assess my job by vetassess under occupation Organisation & Methods Analyst or Management Consultant. I want to apply for 190 visa. So I want to know if I apply for assessment to vetassess, will they reduce my experience for my working at IT as business analyst?? Another thing is that.. My job titles of MIS & business analyst doesn't match with DIBP occupation title. Will it create any problem while assessing by vetassess.??? Please suggest me whether it would be worth to apply for assessment at vetassess with my current situation..??


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

guys can anyone share the number for - TEAM 32 GSM Brisbane


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

noobrex said:


> guys can anyone share the number for - TEAM 32 GSM Brisbane


Sorry noobrex, 

i couldnt find the number. 

Also there is a thread called

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/153121-co-gsm-team-31-brisbane-54.html

please check in this....


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

sivakumar s s said:


> Sorry noobrex,
> 
> i couldnt find the number.
> 
> ...


no problem i got here number..thanks for your reponse buddy.


----------



## kavmrgkv (Oct 7, 2014)

*Visa 190 lodged Oct 14*

Hi there,
Is there anyone who lodged 190 visa in mid-Oct'14?
Has anyone received grant yet?

I applied with all docs uploaded upfront and no CO assigned yet.

Thanks.

kavmrgkv


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

noobrex said:


> no problem i got here number..thanks for your reponse buddy.


Hi mate,

Please share the number to the Forum.. Others would be benefited....


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

kavmrgkv said:


> Hi there,
> Is there anyone who lodged 190 visa in mid-Oct'14?
> Has anyone received grant yet?
> 
> ...



Hi Mate According to our tracker,

Vick	16-Oct-2014
targetoz	17-Oct-2014
siva19	18-Oct-2014
puyuewuyue	24-Oct-2014
MMS	25-Oct-2014
Arizona	29-Oct-2014
Griph	1-Nov-2014
H	3-Nov-2014
clarence17	7-Nov-2014
Dr_Max	12-Nov-2014
hazel	
Sivakumar S S	25-Nov-2014


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29


----------



## kavmrgkv (Oct 7, 2014)

*190 visa*

Thanks, very helpful to know.
Have updated mine too.

Thanks.
kavmrgkv


----------



## freak199 (Oct 16, 2013)

*U can email the immi*

Team,

I had lodged on 26 September 2014...I had no clue of the CO either....so I emailed Immi asking for my status....

Then a Co get assigned from adelaide.gsm.Team 7....

They have asked for 
Main applicant : Vinay : Form80

Co Applicant mywife: form 80/ Form 1221 / and a CV....

This is little strange....

I guess the Adelaide team is little crazy....

So if people do not have CO... it is better to mail them if two months have passed by submitting your Visa...

It is also strange that October 10 applicants have already receiving direct Grants...

good Luck to All....

Cheers


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

sivakumar s s said:


> hi mate,
> 
> please share the number to the forum.. Others would be benefited....


+611300364613 - this is a general enquiry number of DIAC which i found on immi portal...have yet not called them


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

noobrex said:


> +611300364613 - this is a general enquiry number of DIAC which i found on immi portal...have yet not called them


Thanks mate, this brisbane Co team no.
*+611300364613*

Will be helpful to any one.

What they say, hope they are quite helpful.


----------



## kavmrgkv (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi,
What is the Immi email id please?

Thanks.

kavmrgkv


----------



## kavmrgkv (Oct 7, 2014)

*190 visa lodging in October 2014*

Anyone can please share Immi email id where I can seek status update?
Also, any thoughts on impact of points on visa granting?

Thanks.

kavmrgkv


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

kavmrgkv said:


> Anyone can please share Immi email id where I can seek status update? Also, any thoughts on impact of points on visa granting? Thanks. kavmrgkv


Calling them would be better and quick I suppose.
And no, no impact of points after EOI invite stage.


----------



## kavmrgkv (Oct 7, 2014)

*190 visa*

How long does it take to grant visa after CO is assigned.
Have already uploaded all docs. 
Only one doc was requested (which was already previously uploaded).
This was sent immediately...within an hour.

thanks.

kavmrgkv


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

kavmrgkv said:


> How long does it take to grant visa after CO is assigned.
> Have already uploaded all docs.
> Only one doc was requested (which was already previously uploaded).
> This was sent immediately...within an hour.
> ...


When did they ask. Means CO is allocated to case. Please sent one reminder mail to them. If you feel it is worth to call , they dont hesitate.

*Please update your signature*


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

kavmrgkv said:


> How long does it take to grant visa after CO is assigned.
> Have already uploaded all docs.
> Only one doc was requested (which was already previously uploaded).
> This was sent immediately...within an hour.
> ...


should get a grant next week as early as monday or tuesday unless they dont need anything else


----------



## kavmrgkv (Oct 7, 2014)

*time taken by CO*

All docs uploaded upfront yet CO (on Friday last week) asked for doc that already existed. 
Sent doc immediately.
No response from CO yet.

Any idea how long does CO take normally after doc is sent?

Thanks.

kavmrgkv


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

does anyone know when will holidays start for DIBP in December? 
I've heard they have 15 day vacation for Christmas and new year


----------



## Anilnag (Apr 14, 2013)

WannaOz said:


> does anyone know when will holidays start for DIBP in December?
> I've heard they have 15 day vacation for Christmas and new year


The VETASSESS office will close on Tuesday 23rd of December, 2014 and re-open on Monday 5th January 2015.

This was mentioned in one of the email reply from case office for a query.

Might be same applicable for DIBP as well 23rd Dec to 5th Jan


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

WannaOz said:


> does anyone know when will holidays start for DIBP in December?
> I've heard they have 15 day vacation for Christmas and new year



24 and 25 2014 and Jan First 2015 are official holidays

But CO may go on vacations.....


----------



## kavmrgkv (Oct 7, 2014)

*CO grant timelines*

Hi there,

How long does it take for CO to grant visa after allocation (Dec'14)?
All docs were front uploaded (Oct'14) before CO allocation.
Yet CO asked for already existing doc which I sent immediately.

Over the phone I received confirmation that my email and doc has been received.
Yet no response on status of Visa.

With holidays approaching am worried my Visa can get delayed, more so since am traveling offshore soon.

Also CO is not responding to email at all, am only receiving auto-generated replies.

Any thoughts?

kavmrgkv


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

kavmrgkv said:


> Hi there,
> 
> How long does it take for CO to grant visa after allocation (Dec'14)?
> All docs were front uploaded (Oct'14) before CO allocation.
> ...


Hi I guess you have applied for 190 VIC

As per analysis from forum, If CO allocated and even when we send documents immediately, It is generally takes a week or two for CO to respond.


Hope soon you will get the GOLDEN mail


----------



## kavmrgkv (Oct 7, 2014)

*CO assessment time*

I called today and while the allocated CO never responds, the team confirms receipt of docs.
Yet no visa granted....... despite the fact that all docs were frontloaded before CO allocation.

Worried since those who lodged much later have already been granted by same team within 2 months.

Now with holidays in sight, this process would be coming to a standstill......


kavmrgkv


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

kavmrgkv said:


> I called today and while the allocated CO never responds, the team confirms receipt of docs.
> Yet no visa granted....... despite the fact that all docs were frontloaded before CO allocation.
> 
> Worried since those who lodged much later have already been granted by same team within 2 months.
> ...


3 months is what it takes please have patience ..


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

noobrex said:


> 3 months is what it takes please have patience ..


Dear Noobrex,

Waiting to hear golden news from mate...

Just saw the tracker......
Why it is so delay for your case. Is something like you are intending for ACT ?

Regards
siva


----------



## kavmrgkv (Oct 7, 2014)

*190 visa*

Hi,

We finally received our 190 visa VIC today after nearly 3 months.

My sincere thanks to all the forum members.
This forum has been very helpful in guiding, providing information and most importantly providing emotional support.

kavmrgkv


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

kavmrgkv said:


> Hi,
> 
> We finally received our 190 visa VIC today after nearly 3 months.
> 
> ...


congrats


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

kavmrgkv said:


> Hi,
> 
> We finally received our 190 visa VIC today after nearly 3 months.
> 
> ...


*Many hearty congrats dear Kavmrgkv, lane:

Enjoy the golden moments :cheer2:*

I too got grant on 5th Jan......
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-7370.html#post6116625


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

I lodged my visa application on 21/11/2014. Still waiting for a CO allocation. Any recent timelines closer to mine?


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

Got my USA PCC Yesterday....

And today .... BOOM

Its a grant 

Thanks to Everyone at ExpatForum for your help !!

Super Excited


----------



## Irish-Ladd (Jan 8, 2015)

Hey guys applied for a 189 using a migration agent on the 27th of Oct still no CO yet I'm getting a bit worried now is this normal??
Also done Medicals and given PCC also, 
Should I call them on Monday??
We are onshore and already on a 457


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

any tips on how to plan the move ? existing forum posts , tips etc


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

WannaOz said:


> any tips on how to plan the move ? existing forum posts , tips etc


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-7400.html#post6140218


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Irish-Ladd said:


> Hey guys applied for a 189 using a migration agent on the 27th of Oct still no CO yet I'm getting a bit worried now is this normal??
> Also done Medicals and given PCC also,
> Should I call them on Monday??
> We are onshore and already on a 457


Call them on 131 881 general enquiries line and request them politely that want to verify all the documents uploaded are good enough.

Sometime this may help you to get GRANT in few minutes even.

Of course, if your case has been assigned to Allocated team.

hope you will get it in this week. Advance wishes


----------



## Irish-Ladd (Jan 8, 2015)

Even tho Iv got a migration agent I will call them Monday morning,
Thank you for your help. 
Fingers crossed.


----------



## Irish-Ladd (Jan 8, 2015)

Hey rang the department 32 people in the queue before my call crazy!!!
Will have to call early in the morning.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Irish-Ladd said:


> Hey rang the department 32 people in the queue before my call crazy!!!
> Will have to call early in the morning.


Which number you called:

131881

or 

+61731367000


----------



## Irish-Ladd (Jan 8, 2015)

Yes I called 131881 at 3.50pm.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Irish-Ladd said:


> Yes I called 131881 at 3.50pm.


Try this...
+61 731367000


----------



## ahsan_abbas (Jan 8, 2015)

Pookiefoof said:


> I lodged my visa application on 21/11/2014. Still waiting for a CO allocation. Any recent timelines closer to mine?


Yes, I have lodged on 19-Nov-14. My CO has not been allocated too. We can share our experiences on Nov'4 thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...193-189-visa-lodged-november-2014-gang-8.html


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

ahsan_abbas said:


> Yes, I have lodged on 19-Nov-14. My CO has not been allocated too. We can share our experiences on Nov'4 thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...193-189-visa-lodged-november-2014-gang-8.html


Oh great!

Is he asked for any docs...


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

I am having a tough time trying to find out accomodation in Melbourne while I am still in India. 
I am confused between which area should I look out for? 
shared accomodation v/s rental 1BHK
furnished v/s unfurnished
will agents give me a 1BHK without me having a job at that particular time.?

need expert advice


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

WannaOz said:


> I am having a tough time trying to find out accomodation in Melbourne while I am still in India.
> I am confused between which area should I look out for?
> shared accomodation v/s rental 1BHK
> furnished v/s unfurnished
> ...


Did you check with AIRBNB for initial days....
and
For shared accommodation : flatmates and gumtree


Me too. I am  taking decision about the area.
*City : Adelaide*


----------



## hololu (Jan 13, 2015)

Always been a silent reader and learner on this forum. Thank you everyone for your guidance and support. State sponsored 190 to SA and submitted PCC on 02 Jan. My journey to application as follows.

TRA skill assessment - 04 Dec 13
EOI - 10 Apr 14
IELTS - 07 Jun 14
Invitation - 22 Aug 14
VISA application to DIAC - 15 Sep 14
CO contact for Form80,Health,PCC - 03 Dec 14
Form80 - 10 Dec 14
Health - 11 Dec 14
Health(Wife) - 18 Dec 14
COC(mm) - 21 Dec 14
COC(Singapore) - 02 Dec 14

The problem is my wife had active TB in 2009 and we filled up that history in health although not active anymore. So will cause delay in visa grant? 

Another thing is we would like to attend my wife graduation in Perth on 20 Feb. So if Visa is granted soon, we don't need to apply for Visit Visa which will cost us around AU$400. Can we check with CO whether Visa will grant soon? 

I asked my agent to email them but my agent said they won't reply the email. 

So I'm thinking to ask my sister who is working in Victoria to call DIAC to check on our status. What is your advice on that? 

I found out some member from this forum got grant after calling them to check the status. Hope it works well. 

btw : what is the meaning of Direct Grant and allocated CO?


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

As your agent said: no reply for emails.

Instead you call them directly in these number

131881 

or 

+61731367000 Brisbane Team


Regarding quick about your spouse Health: After medicals done with clinic, a message *"Medicals has been finalised...."* will appear under each applicant at your immi account. Do check this? Then medicals is done for your spouse.....

All the best

Direct Grant means CO after verifying your docs will issue a VISA GRANT NOTICE.

If he/she has any doubt or query or need any supporting docs. will email you. => CO allocated.





hololu said:


> Always been a silent reader and learner on this forum. Thank you everyone for your guidance and support. State sponsored 190 to SA and submitted PCC on 02 Jan. My journey to application as follows.
> 
> TRA skill assessment - 04 Dec 13
> EOI - 10 Apr 14
> ...


----------



## hololu (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks, Siva. 



sivakumar s s said:


> As your agent said: no reply for emails.
> 
> Instead you call them directly in these number
> 
> ...


----------



## alex31337 (Jul 17, 2013)

Does anybody know telephone number of Adelaide Team? I'am offshore aplicant. Overseas call...
Thanks in advance.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

alex31337 said:


> Does anybody know telephone number of Adelaide Team? I'am offshore aplicant. Overseas call...
> Thanks in advance.



Adelaide team, means CO is allocated to you.

update yourself in the signature

and in the tracker

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29


----------



## alex31337 (Jul 17, 2013)

Yes, my CO allocated on 03 December. I already pay VAC2 for my wife on 31 Dec. but no answer yet.
I want to check about my payment. Did they receive correct ammount or not? Just worry a little bit.
My visa application by 489 SS.

P.S. I updated tracker.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

alex31337 said:


> Yes, my CO allocated on 03 December. I already pay VAC2 for my wife on 31 Dec. but no answer yet.
> I want to check about my payment. Did they receive correct ammount or not? Just worry a little bit.
> My visa application by 489 SS.
> 
> P.S. I updated tracker.


Did you get any correspondence like email or contact no...


Try the General enquiries number : +61 131 881

or

Drop a mail to [email protected]

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/364417-subclass-190-time-lines-522.html

will be helpful to you


----------



## alex31337 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you for support!

Today I received GRANT!


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

alex31337 said:


> Thank you for support!
> 
> Today I received GRANT!



Many hearty congratulations Alex,

You won the cup :first:

Enjoy the cheerful moments :cheer2:


----------



## ZHossain (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi alex, congrats on your success. When did you apply for your ss489 visa? I applied (ss489)on 18th October, CO assigned on 11th Dec but after that no news. Feeling tensed.


----------



## alex31337 (Jul 17, 2013)

I applied on 02nd October. I think, your result will be soon.


----------



## ZHossain (Nov 20, 2014)

alex31337 said:


> I applied on 02nd October. I think, your result will be soon.


Thanks. Hope you will be right. btw what was your CO team and what extra docs did they ask from you?


----------



## alex31337 (Jul 17, 2013)

Adelaide Team 4. They ask: My military service certificate and Medical examination.


----------



## hololu (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi Alex,

:flypig: Congratulation for the great news. :cheer2: My CO allocated on 3rd Dec too. When did you submit your last document? Grant after making a call? 



alex31337 said:


> Thank you for support!
> 
> Today I received GRANT!


----------



## hololu (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi Sivan,

I am not sure how to log in to immi account. Only my agent checked for me.  Yesterday, I just emailed my agent to check again . but no reply yet.



sivakumar s s said:


> As your agent said: no reply for emails.
> 
> Instead you call them directly in these number
> 
> ...


----------



## alex31337 (Jul 17, 2013)

I made payment for VAC2 on 31st December and 14 Jan received Grant. I just wrote a letter to my Team.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

hololu said:


> Hi Sivan,
> 
> I am not sure how to log in to immi account. Only my agent checked for me.  Yesterday, I just emailed my agent to check again . but no reply yet.


Hi hololu,

create a immi a/c and ask your agent to import your application to your account.

All the best

So that you can have clear view of what happening in your application.



Register for an ImmiAccount


----------



## hololu (Jan 13, 2015)

Good to know that. I think I should write an email to them too. 



alex31337 said:


> I made payment for VAC2 on 31st December and 14 Jan received Grant. I just wrote a letter to my Team.


----------



## hololu (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi Siva,

Thanks. I didn't know that I could do that. will ask agent to import my application to my account. 



sivakumar s s said:


> Hi hololu,
> 
> create a immi a/c and ask your agent to import your application to your account.
> 
> ...


----------



## hololu (Jan 13, 2015)

CO contacted me again on 19 Jan 2015 to submit form 815 health declaration form for my wife who has active TB 5 years ago. I dont know how long more I have to wait. :confused2:


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

hololu said:


> CO contacted me again on 19 Jan 2015 to submit form 815 health declaration form for my wife who has active TB 5 years ago. I dont know how long more I have to wait. :confused2:


Do contact them after a week.


----------



## hololu (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks. I will ask my agent to email them. 



sivakumar s s said:


> Do contact them after a week.


----------



## raj raj (Jan 28, 2015)

Knaeem said:


> Hi,
> I lodged my visa on Sep 12. No CO yet.


same thing happened with me what to do


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

raj raj said:


> same thing happened with me what to do


Do contact them now...........


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

today i have lodged my visa except medical and pcc.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

tahanpaa said:


> today i have lodged my visa except medical and pcc.


:welcome: Great Tahanpaa,

Wishing you a speedy grant


Go ahead with medicals and PCC if wish to get direct grant asap.

In case want to postpone IED, then do it after 50 days / CO's request


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks Sivkumar s s! I think i should wait for CO request. If u see my timeline I have started long ago so not have any hurry right now. Patience adopted by this time.


----------



## deepeshneo007 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

The purpose of this post is to connect with folks moving to Sydney in May 2015. We all know that search for accommodation and job hunt in a new country can be overwhelming.

I am particularly interested in booking accommodating using airbnb.com from India only so that i don't have to worry about finding a place to live for the initial settling down period. Airbnb is very trusted and i have shortlisted accommodation in the range of $300/week inside Sydney CBD area.

However, this amount can easily be further reduced (close to half) if i can find someone to share the flat/room with. We all know how expensive Sydney is and every penny saved is money earned. 

Apart from accommodation, connecting with folks new to the country will be very useful to have some sense of support in the Australia. So, yea Please drop me a PM or reply to the post if you wanna join this endeavour.

My home city is Delhi/NCR.

Thanks,
Deepesh


----------



## lakesrama (Jun 10, 2015)

hololu said:


> Thanks. I will ask my agent to email them.


Hi Hololu May I know what is your current status?Have you relocated to South Australia? I am living in Sg and planning to apply for assessment for 312412 Electronic engineering technician and also thinking of applying the SA sponsorship, can u able to guide me for Assessment?:confused2:


----------



## gurpreetaus (Jan 21, 2014)

WannaOz said:


> I am having a tough time trying to find out accomodation in Melbourne while I am still in India.
> I am confused between which area should I look out for?
> shared accomodation v/s rental 1BHK
> furnished v/s unfurnished
> ...


Hi Bro, Congrats for your visa. I just want to know how did you lodge EOI for victoria state, Is process similar to apply for NSW EOI or something ? 

Please advice on this.


----------

